

Ask HN: What should we name our startup - aml183

We are doing real estate software for property managers. Having trouble coming up with a name
======
drallison
Something bland, a bit stuffy, no Internet references, not a Domain name, no
puns, something that oozes discretion, trust, experience, and service. A name
that is derived from a last name or an address often works.

There does not need to be a linguistic relationship between your company name
and property management or software.

~~~
stephengillie
Thinking of the popular players (that I know about):

    
    
      * Trulia/Zillow
    
      * Redfin
    
      * Padmapper
    
      * 42Floors
    

And there are some dinosaurs like Reliance and IDC Global.

~~~
drallison
What will your popular players business names sound like in 20 years? 30
years? They will be so 2015 and out of date, IMHO.

------
stephengillie
Reliance Network. Oh wait that's taken.

.io domains are all the rage today, how about propert.io? Or pREm.io?

~~~
HunterL
Admittedly I totally went with an "io" (even works with the name, looks all
fancy). But the challenge is securing that .com for the redirect.

~~~
stephengillie
At a certain point, having the .com will be unnecessary. Are we there today?
If you're a techie, yes. If you're a relative Luddite, it may be some ways off
yet. In RE, you'll need the .com, best of luck.

~~~
HunterL
For sure, it definitely depends on the target audience. I think as gTLDs gain
more ground, people will stop defaulting to ".com" when they type in an
address.

But even as a techie I find myself defaulting to that sometimes. I do, of
course, kick myself appropriately afterward.

